# Fear of Fireworks



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the best way to handle GSD's that are terrified of fireworks? While our Husky stands outside and enjoys the show, our GSD gets so scared she refuses go outside to potty. Last year, my husband had problems getting her to go outside for a month after the 4th. I couldn't get her to go outside at all because she's too heavy for me to lift and every time I tried to grab her by the collar she would twist so I had to let go to avoid wrist injury. .Are there medications a veterinarian can prescribe to keep GSD's from being afraid? Does having them boarded for a few days work (maybe the dog would associate the loud noise with that environment instead of outside at home)?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Is there anyone that can keep her where she will not hear fireworks. Or a room in the home. Basement or something she can stay in during fireworks.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I play loud music, but sooner or later she has to go outside to potty. One never knows when a firework will sound. All it takes is her hearing just one and she runs inside and refuses to go back out for days without being forced. Is there any way to get a dog to stop fearing fireworks?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Does she have the same reaction with thunder, guns, or other loud noises?


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

She's afraid of most loud sounds. After a loud thunderstorm, it can be difficult to get her to go outside the rest of that day. Fireworks seem to scare her worse than anything else.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

This may (or not) work......Start by playing fireworks sound effects very softly while feeding her treats. When she's comfortable, slowly increase the sound up a level while still feeding treats, when comfortable with that level ... etc etc


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

Another option would be to engage her in some kind of fun activity with a soft fireworks sound in the background. For example, our dog loves playing fetch, so one option for us would be to do so. If the dog doesn't react at all to sound, then the idea would be to increase its volume. The goal is to find a balance between an intensity of the sound that your dog can hear but is comfortable enough to ignore, and when she gets used to it very gradually increase the intensity. Giving her some meds may also help her to deal with it better, but you should go to a vet or an ethologist (probably both) in this case.

Be aware that this is not a problem you're likely to solve in a a few days, it will require months or maybe years.

You could also try sending her calming signals (e.g. yawning) while the fireworks sound in the background and you feed her treats or play with her. It's also important that you remain calm and don't make a fuss about the dog's reaction. I recommend Turid Rugaas's book _On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals_ if you're interested in the topic. One of the case studies in the book was of a dog that lived near a train track and would become terrified every time a train passed by.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I've used human grade melatonin for an IW that developed thunder storm anxiety following a horrendous _derecho_ several years ago. (That storm scared the bejezus out of me too --- especially when several mature oaks started coming down). That and keeping her in the below ground basement, with classical music playing, kept her "reasonably" calm during storms and July 4th celebrations. 

Keep in mind that desensitization (as described above) works best when you can pair it with some kind of anti-anxiety drug/supplement, like melatonin, for example. Also, desensitization is not a "one off," it requires repeated, carefully targetted exposures, _over time_, that you'll ramp up/reduce as the training progresses. Best if you can find a qualified behaviorist to help you with this. And, of course, talk to your vet about the melatonin or another supplement/medication.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

It is a nerve issue and you'll have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I have found that the Thundershirt works for my girl. However, I am always worried she gets too hot in it (and you have to wake her up to remove it). The last few thunderstorms I have used essential oils with positive results.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My thunder/firework phobes go to "the bunker", which is my basement room that has no windows to outside. I run a dehumidifier down there and also a white noise machine when needed. I do this for boarders and my old girl who developed fear of things going boom in her old age.

She will go to the basement door and ask to be let down there if she hears thunder. And interestingly, she has becomes more tolerant of lesser storms since we have had the bunker. 

If she wants to be put away I put her away. if it is after bed time I just leave her to sleep down there until morning because otherwise she is crawling all over me and inconsolable.

But lately she has actually ignored a few less loud thunder storms. Maybe she feels better now that she knows she can get away if she needs to?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have disliked 4th of July ever since having a GSD that did very poorly with them.... I lived 5 houses from the City Park where the show was launched. Nightmare. I ended up tranquilizing her. I was young. Wish I had just found a way to keep her at a friends far far away for that day.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

DutchKarin said:


> I lived 5 houses from the City Park where the show was launched. Nightmare. I ended up tranquilizing her. I was young. Wish I had just found a way to keep her at a friends far far away for that day.




I live next door to a golf & country club that loves to shoot off fireworks. They already had one huge display last Friday night. My house rattled. It sounded like someone was shooting off a cannon on my patio. It's incredibly obnoxious. Forget the dogs, I may have to be tranquilized if this keeps up!!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Last year my vet prescribed Sileo (Dexmedetomidine) for 4th of July. It was new for veterinary use then and very pricey but we found it to be helpful. I prefer to work through our phobic issues with desensitization but 4th of July is a tough one. As much as I had reservations with drugging our girl I was glad I did. She still didn't like the noise at first but was able to settle in and go to sleep behind my legs while I watched tv once it started to take effect. It was so much better than having a drooling, panting, shaking dog hiding in the bathroom afraid to come out or go out even after things quieted down. I plan on using it again this year as well.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm OK you kinda sorta waited a bit late to work on it now??? Personnelly I am into the "helping a dog to learn to deal camp." But to late now. The 4th is coming up fast! Way back before I started getting into "Dog with problems stuff" my American Band ... had a some sound issue?? He luv'd sirens and taught all the dogs in our neighborhood to "Howl and Bayed" at sirens and ambulances ... Hound of the Baskerville as it were. 


That was pretty cool but the odd thing was, if the fire alarm went off in the house ... it freaked him out??? And what I discovered by accident was that if he went in the car ... he was fine??? I actually just left him in the car for an hour or so?? He calmed down and was like "I'm just fine here thanks." He wouldn't come in the house until he was sure, the fire alarm had stopped! Being Calm in the car, kinda made sense. As all my dogs were "car proofed" they don't leave the car until commanded and there job ... was to be calm in the car. So in effect, the car was his rolling crate and when he was in the car ... he did as he was trained to do ...be calm! I don't know how your dog is in the car?? But that's an idea heck if nothing else although it make suck ... just start the car up and drive around. 

That's not a long term solution for his other issues thunder and stuff or maybe it is but not to practical?? For long term solutions ... I prefer for my dogs to learn to "deal with it." But that takes time. Maybe the car thing can get you by for now??? Just a thought and if you have to grab his collar after thunderstorms and such 

Here's a link with some advise ... most likely stuff you've already done???:
Dogs and Fireworks | McConnell Publishing Inc.

And sense you already know she twist around and stuff when under stress ... you might want to consider using a drag leash on her under "Stressful situations." A short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture, for use indoors. And the CD thing is a good idea it's just needs to be supplemented as it were, Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

This is the kind of issue I was referring to in the "friendly but protective" post. Look how many people have dogs that overt nerve issues. This is due to poor breeding and purchasing dogs from poor breeders. Even the best of breedings can produced temperament and health issues, but using thunder shirts, white noise machines and giving medications to GSDs because of fireworks is very telling. I guess you have to do what you have to do after you get such a dog, but such dogs are not indicative of what a GSD should be.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> This is the kind of issue I was referring to in the "friendly but protective" post. Look how many people have dogs that overt nerve issues. This is due to poor breeding and purchasing dogs from poor breeders. Even the best of breedings can produced temperament and health issues, but using thunder shirts, white noise machines and giving medications to GSDs because of fireworks is very telling. I guess you have to do what you have to do after you get such a dog, but such dogs are not indicative of what a GSD should be.


Thanks to my breeder, I jump at loud sudden noises faster than my dogs do. So far neither of them seem to be upset by fireworks but i'd still keep an eye on them for signs of stress. This year I think the display will be far enough away that the whole affair will be boring for the dogs as we all oooh and aaah over the lights. Last year the neighbors set up the display right across the street. We have dogs in almost every home near us and I don't think any had a problem with the pops and snaps.


That being said, I agree that a good GSD should not be overly concerned with fireworks. But for those that have dogs who hate these noises it is good to share the info. I had heard that Thundershirts are a short term solutions. You put it on the dog right before the display and take it off afterwards because it seems that over time it has diminishing returns.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can only add my experience. Until Traveler turned about 4 years old, he never had an issue with fireworks. As he has gotten older, it is the "whistler" fireworks that blow his mind. I think the sharp high pitch is the problem, not the boom. 

To this day, and he's 10.5 now, he is fine with a gun going off right next to to him although we have very little experience with guns beyond training for his OB many, many years ago.

To the point, I have found if I am outside walking with him, he is not at all phased. In the house, that's another story.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Your comments speak to another point about evaluating dogs. Sometimes the temperament issues can be subtle or very specific to certain situations, but are still faulty enough to interfere with the dog being a quality working dog. Then again, certain "faults" like being overly sharp, can be an advantage depending on the application of the dog. I understand most here are just wanting a nice, healthy companion to enjoy and that is fine.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://goo.gl/dnqtR6 this is a general reminder from Gun Dog Supply. 
might be something you can share on other social media sites.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> My thunder/firework phobes go to "the bunker", which is my basement room that has no windows to outside. I run a dehumidifier down there and also a white noise machine when needed. I do this for boarders and my old girl who developed fear of things going boom in her old age.
> 
> She will go to the basement door and ask to be let down there if she hears thunder. And interestingly, she has becomes more tolerant of lesser storms since we have had the bunker.
> 
> ...


Yep and that is because (most likely) the dog feels safe and secure in her "Bunker" ... no Drugs or Thundershirt required??? Down there she can cope and deal with it. 

I don't have a basement and with my Band Dawg ... I was actually going to just take him for a walk, when the fire alarm went of in the house but he wanted to go in the Car??? So whatever, in you go and in the car he was just fine, his safe place. No TS no Drugs, no essential oils required. But his issue with the fire allow was simple to solve ... keep an eye on what your cooking. 

Rocky has a minor issue with the Vacuum Cleaner, he really does not like them, I can see that. So if I start it up he goes on the couch and then pretty goes to sleep I can bump the couch run it back and forth in front of him and he may or may not wake up??? 

Now Boxer (Struddell) ... LOL a freaking Bomb could go off next door and she would look at me??? If I don't care ...neither does she. 

But the commonality between my fire alarm Band Dawg and my Vacuum Cleaner sensitive GSD is when they are calm ... there stressers are no big deal.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I do not believe that it is evidence of weak nerves in my dog. She had a long, very successful career as a working dog, she has never been sound sensitive over the course of her life and is NOT a fearful dog. she worked steadily until about 9 1/2 and was rock solid in every environment I ever put her in.

She is old...and isn't what she used to be in some other ways, too. This was not a lifelong problem for her. She still has no problem being near a handgun firing. I chalk it up to quirks of old age.

My white dog has no problem with storms. The rest of the dogs that have issues aren't GSDS and aren't mine.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I do not believe that it is evidence of weak nerves in my dog. She had a long, very successful career as a working dog, she has never been sound sensitive over the course of her life and is NOT a fearful dog. she worked steadily until about 9 1/2 and was rock solid in every environment I ever put her in.
> 
> She is old...and isn't what she used to be in some other ways, too. This was not a lifelong problem for her. She still has no problem being near a handgun firing. I chalk it up to quirks of old age.
> 
> My white dog has no problem with storms. The rest of the dogs that have issues aren't GSDS and aren't mine.


UH ... just to be clear ... I have never used the term "Weak Nerves" insulting peoples dogs ... is not my thing.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Wasn't you, Chip18. No worries


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

In case someone is interested, I wrote a post about fireworks and dogs in my blog. We live in Spain and we've already been through them. As I expected, Nix was okay with them, although she did startle a little bit with the loudest ones. So we decided to play with the frisbee while the firework display was going on and she was completely fine (I uploaded a video in the post). I can only recommend doing this in a situation similar to ours, where you know that your dog is mostly fine with them.

However, if your dog is indeed afraid, you could apply the same approach but in a situation where you're able to control their intensity and which allows your dog to stay in control.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> This is the kind of issue I was referring to in the "friendly but protective" post. Look how many people have dogs that overt nerve issues. This is due to poor breeding and purchasing dogs from poor breeders. Even the best of breedings can produced temperament and health issues, but using thunder shirts, white noise machines and giving medications to GSDs because of fireworks is very telling. I guess you have to do what you have to do after you get such a dog, but such dogs are not indicative of what a GSD should be.


Disagree. 
Bud got shot. It gave him a lifelong fear of loud explosive noises. Nothing to do with weak nerves.
I would expect that if I got shot I would dislike the noise as well. 
Since he remained in that environment for a long time afterward there was no opportunity to correct the situation.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Disagree.
> Bud got shot. It gave him a lifelong fear of loud explosive noises. Nothing to do with weak nerves.
> I would expect that if I got shot I would dislike the noise as well.
> Since he remained in that environment for a long time afterward there was no opportunity to correct the situation.


Your case with Bud would be an exception though and not the dogs that Chip was referring to. Being shot would create an extremely difficult hurdle to overcome for just about any dog. 

i don't know what the percentages would be, but the numbers of dogs requiring some kind of management appear high. We know genetics plays a role, but so does socialisation and how people approach it. Some of my own dogs have average nerves yet somehow they're fine with guns, fireworks, thunder, ect.. We enjoy those things and I believe this reflects in how our dogs percieve them early on. Approach those things differently with the same dog and it can have negative impacts. I can't help but think that at least some dogs with issues were "created" accidently, purposely, or unknowingly by their exposure.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Back to the OP:
It may be late for this 4th, but you could use the Husk to help with the GSD. Just leash them together and let the Husk lead. The shepherd may follow his confident example. You can practice with different scary sounds. 
There are also those suits that calm dogs in fear. Did you try them?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

None of mine ever had issues until this year. Yesterday was way worse then today. It was loud and very spuratic. Robyn has decided to stay in the bathroom with the door open, I finally put the bed in there and she is fine. She didn't go to the bathroom last night, held it for 15 hours. Tannor(golden) was more anxious(yesterday) and he buried his head between me and the couch. No babying, but I did tell him it's okay, which was good enough. This year Misty decided to bark at the real loud ones, which alerted the others. The rest of them aren't phased and pay no attention. I do have the air on, windows shut and TV is pretty loud. I just let them do what they wanted to feel comfortable. The two dogs in question can and will hold their pee forever so that wasn't a concern. 

I was reading some stories on FB and someone said to get a cd with fireworks on it and play it at home. They recommended playing it like music like when your cleaning and making no big deal of it. Eventually they get used to the sounds. They also talked about Mutt Muffs(I think that was the name)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> What's the best way to handle GSD's that are terrified of fireworks? While our Husky stands outside and enjoys the show, our GSD gets so scared she refuses go outside to potty. Last year, my husband had problems getting her to go outside for a month after the 4th. I couldn't get her to go outside at all because she's too heavy for me to lift and every time I tried to grab her by the collar she would twist so I had to let go to avoid wrist injury. .Are there medications a veterinarian can prescribe to keep GSD's from being afraid? Does having them boarded for a few days work (maybe the dog would associate the loud noise with that environment instead of outside at home)?


How old is your dog? 
Llombardo not uncommon for senior dogs to become suddenly fearful of things like storms and fireworks.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> Disagree.
> Bud got shot. It gave him a lifelong fear of loud explosive noises. Nothing to do with weak nerves.
> I would expect that if I got shot I would dislike the noise as well.
> Since he remained in that environment for a long time afterward there was no opportunity to correct the situation.


The best dogs will not have such issues. But the best are more rare.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> The best dogs will not have such issues. But the best are more rare.


Not sure what that means. You cant shoot a 7 month old pup and leave him to suffer and heal on his own for 4 more months without lasting impact.
Bud was no byb dog. 
My point was that not all dogs who spook at loud noises do so because of poor breeding.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Chip B what good does it even do to try and label dogs weak nerved when people are just trying to get through the holiday with their pet?

What purpose does that serve them, as they are trying to help their dogs?

Do you really think it is productive to continue to bring up what poor nerves these dogs have and inferior they are? These people didn't post because they wanted to breed their dogs, they posted because they wanted help to figure out how to help their dog deal with the 4th of july.

When people respond and try to make suggestions and you jump in to say how weak all of our dogs are....what is the point???? give it a rest!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

On the actual topic, I have a boarder, 8 months old. So he has never seen fireworks I guess. I took him potty on a leash inside my fence last night. No idea how he would respond and not taking any chances. He was a little freaked out, but got him pottied and put away without losing him, which is all that matters. 

As usual, there are a bunch of postings on Facebook of dogs who ran off last night. If your dog is scared, potty on a leash and put them in a secure area inside the house immediately after


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have to say that both of my dogs did well. We found a spot that wasn't right near the firework display but we could still see them well. I wasn't as concerned with the booming and the flashing as much as crowds. It is one thing to navigate a happy crowd in the day time, but to be hot and tired and navigate a crowd at night is different. Where we were it was very probable that a few in the crowd would be toasty...on one substance or another... and not making good choices. So we were out in a field with just a few families, watching the display while my two dogs wrestled in the grass.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> When people respond and try to make suggestions and you jump in to say how weak all of our dogs are....what is the point???? give it a rest!


To increase awareness that there are a lot of weak GSDs out there. Many people make excuses for their dogs and the breed and I ask what is the point of that?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Whatever you say chip. 

Sometimes I wish we could just have a discussion without all this my dog is better than your dog stuff.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

OP, I hope you were able to keep your girl comfortable over the past couple days. You might try the desensitizing methods others have posted. Use food, ball, or tug, whichever works best for her. You can build drive with balls/toys first if she's not crazy for them already. It helps to be animated while you're working with her, I see too many "Ben Steins" at classes and their dogs are flat because of it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> How old is your dog?
> Llombardo not uncommon for senior dogs to become suddenly fearful of things like storms and fireworks.


Yes I know. It wasn't extremely bad by any means, just different then gbe past. It's more sad that technically I have 3 senior dogs if we go by the charts. Wow I just read that last sentence.

My dogs are very stable dogs with great temperaments. I certainly would not agree they are weaker nerved even a little bit. Just getting older. ...

There was a story about a dog that was left home and he was so scared he broke the patio sliding doors. His blood was everywhere. Owners were not home and animal control took him to the vet. He is going to be alright but lots of damage done and luckily is alive.


----------

